# Self-employed, allowed back to work but insufficient business



## Bocking14 (18 May 2020)

For someone whose work sector was allowed back to work today, what happens to their weekly €350 PUP if they are not in a position to return?

This is due to their customer base having been decimated (on-demand service, no contracts) and they will not having enough income to be sustainable.

Can they still claim the PUP while on a reduced income or will they have to pay it back?


----------



## myate (18 May 2020)

I don't think anyone can tell you that! I would keep claiming if your work is gone because of Covid. I'm also self employed but won't be back until after Phase5...or whenever they allow decent numbers at a wedding (industry I work in). They really need to say what is happening with PUP and extending it into the various phases.


----------

